# BIRD COUNT! how many Pigeons do YOU have? =)



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

I was just wondering how many pigeons everyone here has as of this moment? i myself have 24 all together and a hen just laid her first egg today, so tomorrow or the next day she will lay another one.. so 24 and two eggs =D


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

About 125 .. including incoming babies .. Not all are permanent pigeons. Some will be released, some will find homes, and the rest are MINE.

Terry


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

I only look after sick or injured ones.So have only ever had 1 or 2 at any one time.I have 1 at the minute,but he should be released this week!My wife wants a dovecote and some pijjies to go in it, so watch this space.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...6 Caged convelesents...8 or so free-rove indoor flying pre-releases...6 or 7 9 maybe, non-releaseables who live here full time...6 Babys, in three pairs, ranging from 5 days old to about 21 days old, being variously the inspired and happy results of mates who met here and are pending release or of non-releaseables or combinations of both...

...four 'Shop Birds', long since recovered, long since released, ferals, who came 'back' with mates they met here and were released with, after however many months or years of being returned to the feral life...and these latter ones Nest in the ceiling and high shelves of the Workshop...

And 45, 65, 85 or so of the outdoor Flock whose membership goes up and down somewhat day to day, some of whom of course have been through here...and others of whom will if need arise. Some I have known for 13 years now...


Not sure how many are "mine"...Lol...


I think I am 'theirs'..!



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

2+2+2+1+2.. Hmmmmm...
That makes 9! (btw 3 r babies!)!!
All are a joy to have! I wonder how you guys take care of 100+ birds , BUt hey, they ARE pigeons.. (the most beautiful flying bird there is!) 

-HaMzA


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We have 68 plus a moody cockatiel.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

We have something like 85 permanent residents (it might be more, there has been some coming and going recently) which includes 5 wood pigeons, 2 collared doves and 5 disabled homers. There are also 3 indoor patients at the moment and we feed several flocks: John's balcony pigeons, two City centre flocks of about 80 - 100 birds each, the River Green flock of 80 birds (+ ducks, swans and geese) and the small park flock of about 20 ferals and 10 woodies). I also take food to the woods every day where it is eaten by assorted wood pigeons, collared doves and stock doves as well as the squirrels and song birds.

Since October we have also rehomed or released 19 pigeons.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

My husband & I have 6. They are all rescued non-releasables & live in an 8ft L x 6ft W x 6ft H aviary. Rae charles, our blind pij, lives in a separate 'apartment' within the aviary. We also have Little Dove. He lives in his own 'condo'.

I love this 'group' picture. I don't think I could ever pull that off again.
Of course, there's always one who doesn't want to cooperate, & that would be Pij'ette, who appears to be daydreaming.  
They are standing on top of Rae Charles Apartment.

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WEll..............when I got up this morning I had a total of 128........let our young birds out and we seem to be missing about 7 or 8.......... I'm hoping they are sitting in trees near by and I just can't spot them............


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have about 50 still, give or take...a few born, a few have new homes...

Wow Maggie, I didn't know you had that many birds!

Cynthia, that is quite an achievement on your rehome/release numbers. You should be proud of yourself.

What an outstanding group portrait, Cindy. 

Renee, hope your numbers are back to 128 soon.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Typically my response would have been, TOO MANY but after reading how many some of you have I feel like I have just a few.
Just a few is actualy 32. 
Of the 32, 12 are regulars and the others are the pigeon refugees in need new homes or supported release sites.
There is also a weekend arrival that is isolated in the hospital room and under going treatment. 
I gress that makes,33. Just a few.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

i have 15 pigeons and 2 eggs about to hatch.
12 doves. doves counts to right? 
and more birds (keets 20, tiels 12, finehs 2)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I just have Mr. Squeaks because of space and the relationship between my cats and him. Introducing another bird might be too much for my cats, UNLESS under very special circumstances, such as a blind hen.

I DO get to visit my "adopted" ones at Cindy's 5 STAR resort whenever I can.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

oh wow i didnt know some of you guys had so many and some who i thought had many had a few =D


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*my inventory*

11 - to include a rescued blue bar feral (lives in the yard, and helps train the young birds) and an adopted blue bar racing homer. who lives with 9 white homing pigeons. Oh and off the count, two eggs waiting to hatch . . . he he he 
A.C.


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

well let see....i have:
(7) cappuchines
(3) indian fantails
(3) russian tumblers
(2) jacobins
(1) helmet
(1) flight & helmet cross
(2) helmet & cappuchine cross
(2) flight/helmet & indian fantail cross

so dats 21 so far....


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

*Number of Pigeons*

Right now....22. 5 Breeders(non-flyers) 3 Old Birds (Flyers) and 14 Young Birds (7 Flying and 7 just starting to train)l


----------



## RussianRoller (Mar 19, 2007)

*Rescue/crossbreeds*

*Hi, what breeds are the Rescue pigeons? Also I am interested in the crossbreed pigeons. Tell me more about them.*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> WEll..............when I got up this morning I had a total of 128........let our young birds out and we seem to be missing about 7 or 8.......... I'm hoping they are sitting in trees near by and I just can't spot them............



Renee, did your guys ever show up?


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

I have 28 flyers. Six squeakers that will be flying in a few more days. Six that hatched today. Eight breeders,and 12 fosters. 
The total is 60 Hi Octane Birmingham Rollers.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, did your guys ever show up?


Well, 4 of the 7 came back. Never saw the other 3.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, 4 of the 7 came back. Never saw the other 3.



COULD STILL BE HOPE, RENEE! Don't give up yet...

Love and Hugs to you and the missing ones!


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*i have*

I have a pair of dennis kuhn racers, 5 babies from the pair of them, a trenton racer, a silver racer, two checks, a blue bar hen, 9 ybs, 1 baby, and 6 eggs, so if i add them all up 21 and 6 eggs.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

I think I have to many to count to be honest with you, there seems to be a little beak in every corner around here. How about how much feed we go through per month, that is much easier to figure out and that would be aproximately 500 pounds per month.

Ellen


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I only have 2 + 1 rehab feral. plus 6 other birds. 

Cindy


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Hmmmm.
1 nun
2 Lahores
4 Homers-one is baby
7 Helmets...one is baby...rest, 3 more on the way
2 Giant Runts ....2 more on the way....
Hmmmm. So that's.....21 in all? wow, i havent stoppped and counted latley.... Last time i knew there was 12....But then there is the new runts so +2 then two eggs from them+2.... And those babies! and eggs!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Me: None...yet

My friend Lana: 2


----------



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

I've got 11 for now.
Litewings


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

I have 18 and I only started out with 4


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Eriduardo said:


> I have 18 and I only started out with 4


its um.. addicting dont you think? =D


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I have my 3 special lil guys & gal  I wish I could add to my flock but room currently prohibits any additions....at least for now, or barring an unforeseen rescue


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Right now I have 34 breeders and a bunch of babies. I will keep about 25 for a small young bird team. I will have about 60 when I am done. 60 my limit. 

Randy


----------



## beausmammy (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi, wow how devoted you all are!
I have 4 in my indoor aviary along with quales, cockateils and a rosella.
I have about 35-40 which are in my loft, but only locked in at night. (some of these are ringed..they just seemed to turn up and have stayed) most of them are tumblers. I also feed everything that crawls,flies or swims!!!
I am devoting this year to 'NO MORE CHICKS' not because I don't want them but because I just can't cope with the worry...I lost about 5 birds earlier this year to a sparrow hawk...ps. every Christmas day for the last 5 years I have taken two buckets of corn and 10 loaves of bread in to my town centre and fed the townies...not much I know but every little helps!
Jayne


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> its um.. addicting dont you think? =D


Yes, it's quite addicting. I just keep wanting more and more everyday.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow - some of you have a LOT of pigeons! 
I just have 2 fantails and 2 ringneck doves.
Any more than that and I'd find it difficult to keep them as spoiled as they're used to being 

Seriously though - I would love to build a bird annex on the house so I can keep a few more. We have an enclosed porch that I'm thinking about converting since we don't really use it. Maybe this summer...


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I have 7 beautiful pigeons.


----------

